# Hernia surgery recovery time?



## JimJ (Jul 20, 2006)

I need to have an inguinal hernia repaired (not using laproscopoic method) and we have an 8 week driving trip planned.  I will need to cancel at least part of this trip.  For any of you who have  prior experience with this procedure, what is a reasonable period of time post surgery before you would have taken off on a long trip?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 20, 2006)

We had a driving trip planned for a month after Jerry's surgery.  However, be aware that you won't be allowed to lift anything over 10 pounds or so for as long as two months.  If your wife is ok with toting suitcases, etc. then you'd be ok.  If not, no way.  And remember, just because your suitcase has wheels doesn't mean you can take care of it yourself.  Somebody else has to lift it into and out of the car and onto the suitcase rack or a table in the hotel.

Other than that, this was probably the easiest of any surgeries Jerry has ever had.  Well, except for the morphine problem, but that's another story.

Good luck!

Fern


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 21, 2006)

When I had mine I was an NYC firefighter and managed to stay off work for 5 weeks. Considering that lifting more than 10 lbs was part of my job, I think that was a reasonable recovery time. During my recovery (week 4) I went to the Keys, no problem. One sugestion though, don't watch any comedies, I saw a Monty Python rerun on day 3 and learned what "it only hurts when you laugh" meant. Good luck


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 21, 2006)

My husband was ok after about 5 days. If you don't have to lift anything and your doctor says OK you can travel Use the pain mdication to keep comfortable. my theory is you might as well recover on vacation as at home.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 23, 2006)

I was able to travel two weeks post op.  Not only did I travel but I was able to play golf and had my second hole-in-one 19 days after the surgery. I felt great but had to have the surgery done again 6 months later. I took a little longer before I did any activities the second time around.


----------



## JimJ (Jul 23, 2006)

timesharejunkie4 said:
			
		

> ... I felt great but had to have the surgery done again 6 months later...


Was the "redo" a consequence of doing too much, too soon the first time or for other reasons?


----------



## JimJ (Aug 8, 2006)

*More than 36 hours*

I can report with great confidence that the recovery period exceeds 36 hours.  I borrowed a walker from a friend and find it to be of tremendous help right now in trying to walk around in the house just a little bit.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2006)

My husband, who is very tough guy, had double inguinal surgery and it was a   very painful recovery for him.  Due to the "location" of the hernias you can expect severe swelling in a certain part(s) of the male anatomy.  He was in a great deal of pain for a full week and it took a full month before he was able to start getting around comfortably.  His Dr. said this was normal for an inguinal hernia and that they are usually much more painful than other hernias.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Aug 9, 2006)

JimJ said:
			
		

> Was the "redo" a consequence of doing too much, too soon the first time or for other reasons?


The "redo" was due to the location of the hernia, it was next to the iliac vein which made it difficult to close. My doctor had said if I needed it done a third time he would have to mesh in. Fortunately, it has now been more tan 10 years without a recurrence.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 9, 2006)

My husband had surgery on his hernia.  A week after surgery he got the stomach flu  which slowed his recovery.  But at 3 weeks he was up and out and about and sitting by the mail box to hassel the letter carrier about having to work while he got to sit in the sun relaxing.  (They have an interesting commraderie at the post office where he works!)  He did not go back to work for 6 weeks, as he is required to lift 50+.  I think he did one or so weeks on limited duty, where he just cased the mail, but he was up and running in full by 8 weeks.  He recovered fairly fast, and if it had not been for the flu I am sure it would have been faster.


----------



## continia (Aug 9, 2006)

*Hernia Surgery-MY experience*

I had a double inguinal surgery and was up and around within hours just after I awoke.  I was instructed to refrain from lifting anything over 10 lbs. for 4-6 weeks which I followed.  Pain was minimal and lasted  only a few days  and when the staples were removed.  I lazed around for about a week but was bored soon after.  I would of have been capable of travelling by the second week.  I was 28 at the time.

Tony


----------



## JimJ (Oct 2, 2006)

*Actual Results*

Had the surgury on Aug 7th.  Big time hurt for 3 days.  Semi-bad for another 3 or 4 days.  Had staples out on Aug 14th.  Mild discomfort for another week when getting up or sitting down, getting in and out of bed, etc.  

Left on our trip on Aug 22nd.  No problem while driving, but some discomfort from clothes rubbing on incision site when walking.  Drove 3 days to Iowa and spent a week at Spirit Lake.  Still some rubbing discomfort.  Drove to Minnesota for a week at Causeway on the Gull.  Still some, but less, discomfort walking.

Drove to Breckenridge CO via Mt. Rushmore area.  Very little discomfort when walking anymore.  Went to Park City UT for a week and no more discomfort.  Visited Zion and Bryce each for a few days on the way home and we are now is Dallas for a few days visiting our two daughters and families.  Should be home by Wednesday.

Spent 6 weeks on the road and put 6,500 on the van.  Gas was mostly in the $3.00 per gallon range, and of course now that we are nearly home, is down closer to $2.00.

I really tried  to obey the "don't lift more than 10 lbs" rule.  It worked well, and we found out after all these years that my wife really is quite adept at handling the luggage.  Now to convince her that she has a permanant new role in our travels!


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi JimJ.

Sorry that I missed your original post. I'm glad that you are recovered and out skipping around the countyside.

Kathleen


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 3, 2006)

There's a world recognized hernia hospital in Toronto called the Shouldice Hospital that has an amazing record of success.  The reason for their success, my doc says, is that they won't take anyone who is overweight and will make you go on a special diet (much like Atkins) before they will agree to operate.  They don't want anything to spoil their record, I guess.

However, if you are 'weight ok' it may be a place to consider as people from all over the world come to this 'resort like' hospital.  I'll bet it costs a lot less than in the USA, however.

Brian

http://www.shouldice.com/


----------

